# Convert Adobe PageMaker to MS Word doc.



## 00Seven

I have searched the internet to try and find some way of converting .p65 extention to a Word .doc

Does anyone know if I can do this and how?

Thanks


----------



## hopper

Interesting question. There are 2 ways that I know of, and neither are easy, and both have several drawbacks.

First, you can export the .p65 to html, and then open in Word. Easy enough, but is it worth it? No. When you export to html, basically the only thing supported is the text. Boxes, polygons, ovals, and any colors or formatting within them, will not show up in the html document. Graphics, text, and the layout will, however. So depending on your page, and what you want, this can work.

Next, you can export the .p65 to a .pdf, and then convert to word. The .pdf file ends up looking pretty much just like your PageMaker file. Then you need to buy a program to convert .pdf to Word. I can’t recommend one off the top of my head, but there are many out there that can be had for as little as $40.

One thing I’ve learned is that Adobe PageMaker and Microsoft Office don’t play well together. Sometimes I like to use Publisher because of it’s simplicity. But once you have created a publication in one, don’t even bother trying to edit with the other. Both programs are for creating printed documents. I don’t know why you want the file in Word, but if it’s so that users without PageMaker can view it on their computer, I recommend using the .pdf format.

Hope this helps a little.


----------



## 00Seven

Yes, It has boxes and tables in the file. Since we have only one copy of PageMaker in the office, I refuse to install it on anyone elses system. It would have been easier to convert, but it seems my boss has given the go ahead and get another copy. Darn expensive product $579.

Oh...and thanks very much for the help!


----------

